# Titan Impact 440



## ToolRepairCenter (Sep 27, 2014)

I own a tool repair business and have recently began repairing paint sprayers for a couple of customers. Now I have what may seem a stupid question but I cannot seem to find any information any where else. 

I cleaned up and repacked a Titan Impact 440 skid style sprayer, now when I go to put the pusher assembly clip back in place I can't seem to get it to slip back in place. Is there a trick to getting this clip reinserted so I can test the paint sprayer? It seems like there must be.

Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Susan (Nov 29, 2011)

There are exploded schematics that come with the Titan repack kit. They're not great. More detailed can be found on the Titan website. You need to make certain that the piston is lined up where it needs to catch the rod, and everything is properly greased. Also, it's a pump. Everything ought to be tight, without making a mark on the packing. A Socket works great for me. 

440 is a simple pump. You got this.


Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


----------



## ToolRepairCenter (Sep 27, 2014)

I'm not sure you understood the question, I replaced the o-ring where the pusher assembly (the part that connects the suction hose to the lower fluid section) but the spring steel retainer clip doesn't easily clip back in. What's the trick to getting this clip reinserted?


----------



## Susan (Nov 29, 2011)

Compress it. Slip it up and in. Relieve the tension.


Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


----------



## ToolRepairCenter (Sep 27, 2014)

This is the clip that I am having trouble with.


----------



## ToolRepairCenter (Sep 27, 2014)

I am *NOT* having trouble with this clip, which holds the hose to the pick-up assembly.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Never had problems with that one. Rotate and try again.


----------



## SprayRepairGuy (Jan 15, 2014)

Here is your manual


----------

